# Painted Aquascape



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

It's not really betta related but my mother bought a canvas for my brothers and I to paint. I am the only one who is art savvy so my side is a little more technical. My side is the only side done so far so I'll update this when my other brothers finish. 
*Setting up*








*Base color done and focal point established*








*Added grass in the foreground and shading to the rock*








*Added Anubias to the rock and finished foreground*








*Added detail to the Anubias and added a growing lily on bottom right*








*Finished painting with thumb print as a signiture*









I think it turned out well. Only took 4 hours for set up till completion.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I only see the first picture...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, that's so awesome Charles!  (really hope I remembered your name right..)


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome, it showed up! That is really good!


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes my name is Charles, good memory Olympia. I wish I was a little better an painting. I probably could have been done faster.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I decided to make another one because I wanted to hang it in my room. 
*Base Color*








*Set up Hardscape*








*Laid down the land*








*Added in some Java Fern and Anubias*








*Added grassy plants and added some detail*








*Finished the painting*


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

nice. what's the difference between land and hard scape?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hard scape is rocks/driftwood. Landscape I'm assuming means the substrate. 

Hehe thanks, I didn't think I'd remember it right! :-D


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Again Olympia is correct. Hardscape is rock/wood or anything that holds its shape underwater. While the land is substrate.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Nice painting !


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh, those are so nice! I wish I was talented enough to do something like that! I would put them up in my office near the tanks.


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

So pretty! I've been wanting to paint something similar to use as backgrounds for my aquariums, but now all my tanks have so many plants that you can hardly see the back. Plus pre-made canvas doesn't normally come in the right dimensions and I'm way to lazy to make my own.

Although I AM planning on setting up a tank for a bearded dragon, I could try to make a background for him/her, and I wouldn't have to worry much about sealing it to protect from water....now I'm getting myself excited thinking about it.


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

That would sure make for a unique tank!


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I just gave the second painting to my fiance so I will be painting another one soon. Now if only I knew what I wanted to paint. :/ So many options.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

They're both wonderful--I'm jealous of your talent!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

cant wait to see what your brothers painted either!


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Here is what my little brother painted. It's a black hole.








My older brother is dragging his feet on doing anything.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

A family of artists?


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm actually the only one who uses my art; everyone else seems to have sudden bursts of enlightenment.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome painting, Charles!!


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I had more canvas and more time to do another painting. Here is a little mountain scape. I always wanted to try a Bob Ross type painting.


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

That's really gorgeous!


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Since my older bother has blown off this project for over 2 months my mother told my younger brother and I just to finish it. We decided that we would just add onto our previous paintings 50/50 So now here my my painting with some more stuff.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Cool! I need to get more paint and canvas soon...:lol:


----------

